# توقف الستيبر موتور ارجو المساعدة



## hussam.l.ali (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة الى كل اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء

انا اقوم ببناء ماكنة سي ان سي حاليا و واجهت مشكلة وهي انه الستيبر موتور يتوقف اثناء التشغيل
فعندما اقوم بتحريك الستيبر من خلال الكمبيوتر يتحرك بشكل طبيعي لكن بعد ثانية او ثانيتين يتوقف ويصدر صوت قوي و بعدها يتحرك وهذه الحالة تتكر

بالنسبة للموتور الذي استخدمه فهو من نوع
NEMA 23 BIPOLAR STEPPER MOTOR 425 oz-in
KL23H286-20-8B)
وهذه تفاصيله على الرابط 
http://www.kelinginc.net/KL23H286-20-8B.pdf 

اما الدرايف فهو مايكرو ستيب من نوع
KL- 4030 Microstepping Driver
وهذه تفاصيله على الرابط 
http://www.kelinginc.net/KL-4030.pdf

و استخدم بولسكرو SFU1605-C7

بالنسبة للكمبيوتر الذي استخدمه لابتوب يحتوي على بارلال بورت مع برنامج ماك3

اتمنى من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرة الاجابة على هذا السؤال و حل هذه المشكلة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خفض السرعة من برنامج الماك

ثانيا هل تستعمل بريك اوت بورد ام لا؟

يجب ان تستخدم بريك اةت بورد


----------



## hussam.l.ali (21 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك اخي العزيز على الاجابة 
اما بخصوص البريكاوت نعم انا استخدم بريكاوت c10واشتريته من نفس الموقع 
لكن هل من الممكن رفع سرعة الموتور ام لا؟
وهل تعتبر هذه السرعة القصوى للموتور انا قمت بتجربة تزيل السرعة ونجحت الحمد لله 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mahmoud_sbiah (21 مايو 2011)

ما هو بريك اوت بورد...؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2011)

لوحة الانترفيس بيد الدرايفر والكمبيوتر

اسمها بريك اوت بورد ايضا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 مايو 2011)

كما ذكر أخي طارق بلال.
بالنسبة للمواتير الستيبر فكلما زادت سرعتها قل عزمها , ولو قل العزم عن الحد الأدنى المطلوب للحركة يتوقف الموتور ويصدر صوت رنين مميز.
ولحل المشكلة يتم زيادة عزم الموتور من خلال تقليل الحد الأقصى للسرعة.

ويوجد حل إضافي وهو تقليل عجلة التسارع Acceleration , فقد تكون المشكلة في عدم قدرة الموتور على الانتقال من السكون إلى سرعته القصوى في فترة قصيرة , قيتم تقليل عجلة التسارع بحيث يأخذ الموتور راحته للوصول إلى سرعته القصوى.
فكثيراً ما يتم حل تلك المشكلة من خلال تقليل عجلة التسارع فقط دون المساس بالسرعة.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 مايو 2011)

لدي استفسار لصاحب السؤال
لو كان الموتور الستيبر لديك بستة أطراف أو ثمانية بحيث يمكنك توصيله بنظام Bipolar أو Unipolar .. ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك الاحتفاظ بنفس السرعة الكبيرة القصوى مع توصيله بنظام Unipolar أو Half coil
لأن أفضل توصيل للموتور هو أن يكون Unipolar 
في حالة الـ Bipolar يكون العزم أكبر عند السرعات القليلة , ولكنه يتناقص بسرعة كبيرة مع تزايد السرعة.
أما في حالة الـ Unipolar فعزمه يكون أقل عند السرعات القليلة , ولكن الميزة أنه يحتفظ بعزمه بنسبة كبيرة عند السرعات العالية ولا تقل بنفس المعدل الخاص بالـ Bipolar


وهناك حل رابع للاحتفاظ بالسرعة الكبيرة مع تلافي حدوث توقف في الموتور , وهو زيادة قيمة فولت التشغيل للدرايفر بحيث لا يتجاوز الحد الأقصى المسموح به (36 فولت في حالتك) , فهذا يرفع من قدرة الموتور مع الاحتفاظ بسرعته العالية

ويمكنك كذلك رفع الحد الأقصى للأمبير إلى 2.5 من خلال ضبط الدرايفر بحيث يفي بحاجة الموتور , لأن المشكلة قد تكمن في كون الدرايفر مضبوط على حد منخفظ بحيث لا يفي بمتطلبات الموتور ليعمل بالقدرة المطلوبة.


----------



## hussam.l.ali (23 مايو 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> لدي استفسار لصاحب السؤال
> لو كان الموتور الستيبر لديك بستة أطراف أو ثمانية بحيث يمكنك توصيله بنظام bipolar أو unipolar .. ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك الاحتفاظ بنفس السرعة الكبيرة القصوى مع توصيله بنظام unipolar أو half coil
> لأن أفضل توصيل للموتور هو أن يكون unipolar
> في حالة الـ bipolar يكون العزم أكبر عند السرعات القليلة , ولكنه يتناقص بسرعة كبيرة مع تزايد السرعة.
> ...



شكرا لك اخي العزيز و اعذرني لان معلوماتي قليلة لكن كيف اتحكم بالفولتية هل هي من البورسبلاي ام من ماذا فانا قمت بقياس الفولتية من البور سبلاي و هي 36فولت اي 36فولت داخلة الى الدرايفر الخاص بالموتور
مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (24 مايو 2011)

hussam.l.ali قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز و اعذرني لان معلوماتي قليلة لكن كيف اتحكم بالفولتية هل هي من البورسبلاي ام من ماذا فانا قمت بقياس الفولتية من البور سبلاي و هي 36فولت اي 36فولت داخلة الى الدرايفر الخاص بالموتور
> مع الشكر و التقدير


التحكم بالجهد (الفولت) يكون من خلال الباور سبلاي .. وفي حالتك هذه فالباور سبلاي مضبوط بالفعل على القيمة القصوى له ولست بحاجة إلى زيادته.


----------



## hussam.l.ali (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز على اجاباتك و الله لقد استفد كثيرا من هذه المعلومات اشكرك جدا جدا جدا


----------

